# كيف يعمل البويلر fire tube



## سدير عدنان (6 فبراير 2011)

فايل عن :77::75:كيفية عمل البويلر واجزاءه مع التقدير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/55964_11296991578.zip


----------



## بهاء اللامي (24 مارس 2011)

تسلم يا اخي عالمعلومات


----------



## عمراياد (24 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك على الملف الرائع


----------



## hikal007 (25 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااااااا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ابومساعد9009 (3 يونيو 2011)

تسلم يالغالي


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (4 يونيو 2011)

ملف محترم
شكرا اخي


----------



## mezohazoma (5 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed mech (5 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (6 أغسطس 2011)

very gooooood


----------



## Badran Mohammed (7 أغسطس 2011)

ملف رائع ومفيد بورك فيك


----------



## baraa harith (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m.gamal1 (10 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## engineer sameer (13 أغسطس 2011)

تشكر يالحبيب


----------



## andalib (5 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك......... ولاكن ارجوا ان تضعو مقطع فديو يبيبن تفصيل اكثر وكذلك المواصفات المختبرية*


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (10 أبريل 2012)

بوركت جهودك


----------

